# Quilt on Little House on the Prairie



## dollmaker (Jun 24, 2010)

I saw a quilt pattern on the show that I have not seen before.

It was quite simple....grey squares 4"-6" framed in colorful strips and then connected without any dividing strips, just the colorful strips against each other.

Does anyone know the name of the pattern?


----------



## dollmaker (Jun 24, 2010)

74 views and not even one single comment? How sad.


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

I think we were all hoping that you were going to show off a quilt you did on LHOTP!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

what episode was it from?


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I am just trying to picture it!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

KnowOneSpecial said:


> I think we were all hoping that you were going to show off a quilt you did on LHOTP!


That was my view. lol And subsequent ones have been in hopes someone has a clue what you're thinking of.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

I dont have any idea but I cant wait to see who knows!


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

This is the only quilt pattern I could find at the site...lots of clothes patterns ...only one quilt

http://lauraingallswilderhome.com/?page_id=129

http://www.trinityquilts.com/item.php?item_id=6962&category_id=10

http://www.hoover.archives.gov/LIW/9patch/activities_9patchquilt.html
has a download for the nine patch


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Maybe this is what you mean....
http://www.allpeoplequilt.com/projects-ideas/bed-quilts/making-a-bed_ss1.html


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It sounds almost like a modified log cabin pattern with a fairly large center piece.

I looked in my Laura Ingalls Wilder country cookbook. Didn't see it there.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.quilterscache.com/F/FourPatchVariationBlock.html

I'm looking in Quilter's Cache to see if I see something that could be what you saw. Above is the first that sounds somewhat like what you described.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.quilterscache.com/F/FourPointBlock.html

Another possibility


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Sounds like it might be a framed square.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.quilterscache.com/images56/karlenesFramedFourPatch.jpg

http://www.quilterscache.com/F/FramedFourPatchBlock.html


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Did it look something like this would put together? 










If so, here's the link to instructions - scroll down the page a little bit...

http://bloominworkshop.wordpress.com/category/scrappy-goodness/page/2/


Here's a link to a blog with another one, just a bit different: http://quiltstory.blogspot.com/2011/04/liberated-wedding-ring-quilt-from-lms.html

If you google liberated wedding ring quilt you will see a few other examples, too. Hope this is what you are looking for.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Sounds like this

http://www.quiltmag.com/resources/quilt104-framed-square/


----------



## dollmaker (Jun 24, 2010)

Terri in WV said:


> Sounds like this
> 
> http://www.quiltmag.com/resources/quilt104-framed-square/


Ohhhh...it was like this framed square, but the frame was very thin, probably only an inch wide and the four sides of the frame weren't always the same color fabric. Otherwords a frame might have only two or three sides the same fabric.
The whole block was pretty small.

It was unlike anything I have ever seen.

Thank you all for helping me search.


----------



## dollmaker (Jun 24, 2010)

ginnie5 said:


> what episode was it from?


In the episode the family had to take shelter during a blizzard. Charles went out to hunt and almost died. An Indian helped him and saved his life. The Indian was hunted by white people and Charles in turn saved his life.

The kids were shown huddled in this very plain looking quilt several times.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Sounds easy enough to just wing it. Just do what you said it looks like.


----------



## dollmaker (Jun 24, 2010)

sancraft said:


> Sounds easy enough to just wing it. Just do what you said it looks like.


Yes, it would be very easy. I was just curious about the name of the pattern and perhaps even the history of the pattern.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

dollmaker said:


> Yes, it would be very easy. I was just curious about the name of the pattern and perhaps even the history of the pattern.


A pattern like you're talking about would have most likely been a simple scrap quilt to use up what was in the rag bag. The maker would probably have given it her own name to distinguish which quilt she was talking about and she might call it Windowpane or Checkerboard or even the grey squares quilt. 

When I see a quilt in a TV show or movie, I always wonder if it was made by their sewing department or if it's an actual antique quilt they bought somewhere. I also wonder, if it were actually an old quilt, what the fabric would be. Like the grey squares you're talking about could have been scraps from wool coats or work pants that had been saved up for years until there were enough for the quilt. 

Whatever the pattern or colors used, if there's a quilt in the background, I always see it and it gets my full attention. Looks like it's a common malady among quilters. :happy2:


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Maybe it's some type of attic windows?


----------



## dollmaker (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes, Katie. It especially caught my eye because I love grey paired with bright colors in clothing. I've never seen that much grey in a quilt though. It was unique....well, probably not unique for its time, but now it would be.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

We just got thru watching this episode on the INSP channel. Bill made the observation that to him, it looked liked the grey squares had been crocheted together with yarn. It seemed to be the most noticeable in the squares surrounded by white.


----------

